# Colombia Hummingbirds pt.2



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's a few more gorgeous hummingbirds that I hope you will enjoy.

All the best!

Glenn






Crowned Woodnymph





Glowing Puffleg





Great Sapphirewing





Green Violetear





Rainbow-bearded Thornbill





White-bellied Woodstar





Glowing Puffleg


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

Stunning pictures. Well done Glenn.


----------

